# More tattoo progress



## infernalservice (Sep 7, 2013)

Last year I started a sleeve based on a dream I had. It was about me walking barefoot in a forest when all of the sudden the ground started moving and flowers showed huge teeth and started biting my feet. Inreality it was probably my cat attacking my feet while I splet, but I thought screw it, thats tattoo material. First flower is here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...too-day-ever-get-bad-dream-put-your-skin.html

Here are some progress shots, very hard angle to capture in a selfie:


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 7, 2013)

Cool! Looks very well done!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks intense man! Write a song or concept album about the dream!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome man


----------



## Shawn (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## JacksonandTravellerBass (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks sick!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 7, 2014)

Super sick! I love that style


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome! 

Search "Day of the triffids" on google images...... 

Sounds like your dream (Slightly) !!  

http://www.otrr.org/4img/data/media/11/Day_Of_The_Triffids_Jewel_Front.jpg


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 12, 2014)

Way to follow your dreams,, looks good!


----------



## eddygdk (Mar 9, 2014)

killer concept, i love the color!


----------

